# Watermelon tricks...



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2015)

I saw these tricks on the Today Show and thought they were great.......do you have any other tricks?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAkFEJ-aAXY


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

Those were pretty cool, Kayelle. I want to know where he found an old-fashioned watermelon with those seeds! IMO, the "seedless" watermelons don't taste anywhere near as good, and they still have seeds big enough to annoy.

Now I want watermelon...


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks, Kay.  I like the one with cutting the wedges into cubes and the scoop method - I think it's the first one shown on the video. I'll try that next time.    

I usually cut them in half, then turn them flat side down and slice into 2" or so half circles, then cut those half circles into wedges.  Then I run the knife around the rind and cut that off, and the flesh goes into a large bowl. As juice accumulates I tip the cutting board and pour it into the bowl. 

CG, I used to think the large seeded watermelons tasted better and would buy those, but the past few years I've been seeing more 'seedless' watermelons locally grown, usually the personal size, and I'm SO happy with them.  OMGosh, they're good. There are a few black seeds, but not many. The past couple of weekends there were yellow fleshed watermelon at the local farm stand, but I arrived too late and they were sold out. I really want to try those.


----------



## creative (Aug 8, 2015)

I know of an _attractive_ way to serve a *pineapple*.  

The finished look is quartered pineapple, cubed and displayed on top of the skin, _with the central hard core curled back to the stem_ where it is secured with a cocktail stick (that can be decorated with a grape or maraschino cherry).  It's really the core curled back in this decorative style that makes it look visually appealling plus the pineapple chunks being served on top of the skin.

Lay a whole pineapple on its side and cut off the base. Quarter it lengthwise, including through the leafy top. Horizontally slice through just the top core (the hard central bit) and and curl it towards the leafy top. Secure the core here with a cocktail stick (that has a grape/maraschino cherry on top).   Now cut the flesh horizonatally away from the base of the skin and cube it into fairly large chunks.  Display the chunks on top of the skin in zig-zag fashion (one cube to the right more, the other more to the left).


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I've used this method of cutting watermelon for years.  It's so much easier and not as messy then slicing and cutting into chunks.  I place a dish of watermelon on the counter, on ice, and eat it throughout the day, replacing the ice as it melts away.  Great food if you want to cut the calories.


----------



## creative (Aug 16, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> I've used this method of cutting watermelon for years.  It's so much easier and not as messy then slicing and cutting into chunks.  I place a dish of watermelon on the counter, on ice, and eat it throughout the day, replacing the ice as it melts away.  Great food if you want to cut the calories.


Why not just keep the melon chilled in the fridge?


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 16, 2015)

That's a good question and I have two reasons. First, I like having it available to grab a bite or two like having a little treat right there. And the second reason if it was in the fridge I'd be opening the door and using energy. It may not save much but every bit helps keep energy costs down even if it's pennies .


----------

